# emerge --depclean will gentoo-sources entfernen [solved]

## powerflo

Hallo,

emerge --depclean will gentoo-sources entfernen obwohl es in /var/lib/portage/world eingetragen ist. Das ist ja eigentlich nicht normal.

```
 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.20-r8 2.6.21-r4 2.6.22-r2 2.6.22-r5 2.6.22-r8

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.6.22-r9

```

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

powerfloLast edited by powerflo on Mon Nov 19, 2007 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LunX

emerge will lediglich die älteren Versionen löschen:

```
selected: 2.6.20-r8 2.6.21-r4 2.6.22-r2 2.6.22-r5 2.6.22-r8
```

und behält die neueste:

```
omitted: 2.6.22-r9
```

Ist seit einer neuen Version von Portage so. Ich denk mal man sollte mit einer Version auskommen im normalen gebrauch   :Wink: 

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## powerflo

Ah ok. Vielen Dank.

Hatte mich gewundert da ich es gewohnt bin, dass die alten bleiben.

powerflo

----------

## hitachi

 *Quote:*   

> Ist seit einer neuen Version von Portage so. Ich denk mal man sollte mit einer Version auskommen im normalen gebrauch 

 

Ich finde das nicht so gut. Ich benutze zwar auch fast immer die neusten sources aber gelegentlich benutze ich auch ältere Versionen. Das ist schon etwas, was man manuell machen sollte.

----------

## musv

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Ich finde das nicht so gut. Ich benutze zwar auch fast immer die neusten sources aber gelegentlich benutze ich auch ältere Versionen. Das ist schon etwas, was man manuell machen sollte.

 

Selbst, wenn du die Kernelsourcen deinstallierst, bleibt das entsprechende Verzeichnis mit diversen Dateien noch im "/usr/src/"-Verzeichnis erhalten. Ebenso sind auch noch die Module in "/lib/modules/$kernelversion" da. Und auch das Kernelimage in "/boot" bleibt bestehen. Theorie (nicht getestet): Da /usr/src/$gelöschter_Kernel immernoch da ist, könnte es vielleicht sogar möglich sein, für diese Kernelversion auch noch externe Module a la lirc oder nvidia-kernel zu compilieren. 

Es ist als kein Grund zur Angst geboten. Trotz, daß die Kernel deinstalliert werden, können die noch immer gebootet und verwendet werden.

powerflo: 6 Kernelversionen, wie im Eingangsposting beschrieben, - noch dazu mit 4 Minor-Releases sind nicht wirklich notwendig. Du solltest zusätzlich noch darauf achten in /lib/modules alle Verzeichnisse der bereits deinstallierten Kernel zu löschen. Und falls du in /boot mehrere Kernelimages drinstehen hast, die du nicht mehr brauchst, dann kannst du die auch noch löschen. Ebenso solltest du alle nicht mehr aktuellen Kernelverzeichnisse in /usr/src löschen. Damit schaffst du Dir eine ganze Menge Speicherplatz.

----------

## hitachi

Vielleicht dann auch noch die entsprechenden Files in /usr/portage/distfiles .

----------

